# new maxijets



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

anyone try these yet? mine is set up as a circulation pump, and has a noticeable hum, hoping like most marineland products that it will go away after a while. I haven't tested it out as a powerhead yet, not sure if that set-up would make as much noise


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a the Maxi Jet 1200 running in my tank for about 4 months now and it is quiet as can be. Got it used too. :thumb:

Just went to my LFS today and got a Koralia 3 on clearance for 21.99 so gonna use that in place of the Maxi Jet

Edit: sorry it is not the new style, just seen that. I hope that it quiets down for ya though


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i hope so too, if it quiets down these will be what I suggest over anything else
more versitile than other powerheads because it can be set up as a powerhead/pump or and a circulation pump like the Koralias, and it seems to have a larger range of motion than them and not affected by the glass thickness


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

it's still super noisy, so I called marineland today and they are sending me a new one. it's dead silent in powerhead mode, but as a circulation pump, it's loud as heck, hopefully the new one will be quiet.

on a side note, I just got a aqueon 500, it doesn't seem as strong as the maxi jet though, but its quiet and small, which I really like, might not be big enough for my tank though


----------



## Swerved (Mar 9, 2011)

I've got a 600 in my tank. In circulation mode, it's got great water flow, and mine wasn't loud enough to bother me though admittedly, my hearing isn't great. I have it in powerhead mode for now, until my fish get a little bigger. They get plenty of exercise from the filters as it is.

I did notice that one has to install it well below the surface of the water. Even 3-4 inches below the surface, mine would pull a vortex every once in a while. It was a neat thing to see, but did make a good bit of noise when the air got sucked through there.. :lol:


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

cjacob316 said:


> it's still super noisy, so I called marineland today and they are sending me a new one. it's dead silent in powerhead mode, but as a circulation pump, it's loud as heck, hopefully the new one will be quiet.
> 
> on a side note, I just got a aqueon 500, it doesn't seem as strong as the maxi jet though, but its quiet and small, which I really like, might not be big enough for my tank though


I was thinking of getting one myself. Let us know if the new one is better than your first one.


----------



## 713J (Feb 1, 2011)

I tried one as a circulation pump and it was so noisy I returned the pump within 30 minutes of it being in my tank.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i can hear it three rooms away, and it was near the bottom of the tank, if i get the new one and it's still as noisy, i'm going to request they refund my money


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you have any troubles with the circulation kit staying assembled and on the unit?

Was talking to the manager at my LFS today about these as they had them on clearance and she steered me away saying she tried one and so did her father and both of them had problems with it not staying together and also mentioned on the humming it made. Dont know if they are setting it up wrong or if this is a common problem.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

I noticed on the new one I got today that it was chipping off pieces of the magnet, and upon further inspection, the propeller magnet is squared off and one end where the impeller magnet is bevelled. I wonder if this is what causes the noise. It's silent in powerhead mode with the impeller. Marineland insists it should be silent in both modes, so I will call them when they are open and ask the to take them both back and send me a check.

if you want a circulation pump avoid these, but they are still probably the best powerhead, will be writing a review shortly


----------



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

I have 2 600's running in my 75. Both set up as circulation pumps. I have no noice issues with either. The only noice that is bothersum is my 2 bio-wheels. :lol:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

sounds like a jet in my tank


----------



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

I just noticed if you have your maxi-jet set up as circulation pump, and it is to close to the top of water it will suck air from the water. It will create like a small wirral wind ( air tornado ) such as it will bring it to the impellar and it will make alot of noice.

I had thought the noice I was hearing every once in awhile was my filters sucking up some sand. So I covered the intake of the filter with some nylons. I still heard the noice! So I watched my tank until I herd the noice and it was my maxi-jet sucking air!

I have no idea if this might be your problem or how you may even have yours setup. Just some food for thought to try and help!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

no it's not that problem, I didn't have it that close to the surface, and it was constant

marineland is setting up a pickup for both of the units to inspect them, they swear they are supposed to be silent, so they are sending yet another one to me. hopefully this one works out, maybe they'll test it first


----------



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah that sucks. Sorry to hear that. But both of mine are as quiet as can be. I truely think i will never buy mainland products again. I for sure will never buy their heaters they are junk. Good luck with that man


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks. they are still a great powerhead, so if you need one get it. I picked up an aqueon pump today, the 700, glad I didn't get the next model up, it's blowing my fish around


----------

